# Salt fork



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Been seeing a bunch of boats what's everyone fishing for and are you guys catching


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Been pretty tough for me fishing for bass. Spent a lot of time on the water and can't get them to bite


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Water temp was 47 degrees today no fish to the boat though


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Was that temp in the main lake or one of the bay's ?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Went out this morning the warmest I found was 49.5 in a bay about everything else was 47 no fish today either


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fished for about 3 hrs this evening one catfish one white bass had temp in one bay at 51


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fished for a few hours tonight caught a musky and a small largemouth and lost one real nice largemouth. Water Temps 53-56. A lot of bass blowing up on bait in super shallow water towards the backs of bays


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to know bass hunter I won't be able to get out until this weekend


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

What's a good place to start looking for eyes at salt fork tried by the cabins and out front of sugarteee


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alaskan guide I caught one down on the damn on a red crank right at dark


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bass hunter


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

How was salt today any updates


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bass had lock jaw 50 boats in our tournament and 5 fish brought in took 3.11 pounds to win


----------

